# 3-2-1 Ribs



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

There are 14 trillion ways to cook spare ribs. Here's a version of the popular 3-2-1 method. Basically it's:
3 hours cooking uncovered with smoke
2 hours cooking covered
1 hour finishing uncovered

Take a rack of spare ribs, remove the membrane from the inside of the rib bones and with a sharp knife cut the rack of spare ribs in half lengthwise, ("St. Louis style") Trim away the excess fat and then square up the ends on the pieces with the rib bones. (If you want to be on a BBQ TV show remove the flap piece of meat.)









Apply your favorite rub. This is Grandpa Tim's, the best.









In a pre-heated smoker cook for 3 hours at 220° to 240°. I used 2 pans of moist hickory sawdust on these. 1 pan is OK too.









Put meat in a pan, baste with your favorite BBQ sauce and cover tightly with aluminum foil. Return to smoker and cook for 2 hours. 









Remove ribs from covered pan and place back in smoker. Add a little more BBQ sauce if you want. Cook for another hour.

6 hours they're done! 









I like the meat to just stick to the bone just a little. But to each his own.









Smokey and juicy


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

:EAT: :EAT: 

Oh Baby!!!!


----------



## Yonni (Sep 7, 2007)

Way to go Goob, looks delicious!


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Holy moly! I have been missing out on so much in life.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Dang it Goob. Now I'm hungry. When you servin those bad boys ? :O||: :EAT: :EAT: :EAT:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> Dang it Goob. Now I'm hungry. When you servin those bad boys ? :O||: :EAT: :EAT: :EAT:


Ditto...I was little concerned about that myself.. *\-\*


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Kingfisher and I are gonna have some tomorrow up in da Uintahs. 

Don't tell him; it's a surprise.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Oh man it is food pics like that which make me realize what I am missing out on as I don't have a smoker! Yet that is, one day I will. Tough part will be the patience part.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Kingfisher and I are gonna have some tomorrow up in da Uintahs.
> 
> Don't tell him; it's a surprise.


I forgot to take them with me. What a dope.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Good...I'll come up tomorrow for lunch!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

gdog said:


> Good...I'll come up tomorrow for lunch!


Sounds good!


----------



## Oletrapper (Sep 20, 2011)

There goes my diet!!!!!!!!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I think ive been starving all my life. You really know how to cook up some grub!


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

that little slide show made me salivate a bit. =)


----------

